# What do you think about this machine?



## fireshots (Jan 4, 2009)

CPU - Intel E2180, Dual core 2 Ghz.
Mobo - Gigabyte GA945GM- S2L-RH
RAM - 1gb Transcend 667Mhz.
HDD - Seagate 160 Gb SATA.
Xtech cabinet with 2 fans.
DVD writer - Samsung.

Also tell me how much it should cost, if possible. 

Thanx n Regards!


----------



## R2K (Jan 7, 2009)

forget abt that config if u want to run vista smoothly with almost all features turned ON


----------



## fireshots (Jan 7, 2009)

R2K said:


> forget abt that config if u want to run vista smoothly with almost all features turned ON


I have no intention of using vista on this machine.i am content with the windows XP. and for the games i have my demon - PS2. its just for surfing and watchin movies that's it.


----------



## amitash (Jan 7, 2009)

Its fine for movies...
offtopic: PS2 isnt a "demon" anymore with games being discontinued.


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 7, 2009)

this config would be about 10 - 12k


----------

